# MAC's Sea & Sky Duo



## L281173 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the Sea & Sky Duo (Mineralize Eyeshadow).  I need some suggestions for applications. I have the Black base and I also have the Hush base.  The eyeshadow is still chalky looking.  I need some suggestions for applying this eyeshadow combination.  I am an NC50


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 7, 2010)

try it with fix plus there was a YT video on it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 8, 2010)

HTH its a two parter you can find the link for the 2nd part in the discription box. 


YouTube - Sea & Sky Part 1


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 8, 2010)

YouTube - Sexy Blue Smokey Eye Tutorial


----------



## GucciGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree that fix† does wonders for S&S. Also MUFE has an aqua cream base coming out that Nigel did a review on and it made it look awesome.


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't use a base with mine...I use it wet/damp.  This is my fav YT tutorial on S&S:  

YouTube - "MONOCHROMATIC BLUE" USING MAC SEA & SKY


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 12, 2010)

My favorite MES!!!  I always use Fix+ when applying it.

I used S & S MES on my cousin.....


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_YouTube - Sexy Blue Smokey Eye Tutorial_

 

I love this tut!  The look is fabulous!  I got so many compliments when I did it. Def a must try!


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_I love this tut! The look is fabulous! I got so many compliments when I did it. Def a must try!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used this tutorial and mine came out fabulous also, lots of compliments.  Thanks!


----------



## bad girl glam (Jun 1, 2010)

delete.........


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I love using the bright blue side wet as a liner. I dont do elaborate eye makeup looks so this is a nice way to add some fun to my makeup whilst still looking chic and professional!


----------

